# [post utilissimi] idee, suggerimenti, mancanze...

## fedeliallalinea

Se avete suggerimenti idee o vedete errori o avete delle proposte di impostazione da fare ditelo senza problema in questo topic  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Panda

Perche' non mettere su un wiki...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Panda wrote:*   

> Perche' non mettere su un wiki...

 

Ci stiamo gia' lavorando  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

che cos'è un wiki?? conosco alcuni siti wiki, ma nn ho mai capito che cos'è (perchè nn mi sono mai posto la domanda)...

----------

## Panda

Eheh, io ci sono stato qualche giorno per capirlo e per rimanere a bocca aperta!   :Very Happy:  in parole povere: e' un cms collaborativo. Ognuno puo' dare il suo contributo per sviluppare e/o completare un articolo, o cmq documentazione. Il sistema inoltre tiene traccia (come un cvs) di tutte le modifiche effettuate, in modo da poter tornare a versioni precendenti come un undo oppure visualizzare un changelog delle modifiche fatte al documento, riportando anche chi le ha fatte.

E' una spiegazione minimalistica, ma spero di aver reso l'idea. Dai un'occhiata a http://gentoo-wiki.com/.

byez

----------

## n3m0

Segnalazione TIP: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=247204

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Segnalazione TIP: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=247204

 

Aggiunto ai post utilissimi sezione tips

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiunto anche topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=150405

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I post utilissimi stanno diventando veramente tanti (sopratutto gli howto e i tips). Che ne pensate di fare delle sotto categorie anche per questi? Il problema che magari facendo questo si incasina di piu' la sezione. Beh idee suggerimenti al riguardo?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> I post utilissimi stanno diventando veramente tanti (sopratutto gli howto e i tips). Che ne pensate di fare delle sotto categorie anche per questi? Il problema che magari facendo questo si incasina di piu' la sezione. Beh idee suggerimenti al riguardo?

 

Personalmente credo che per migliorare la consultazione sarebbe meglio mettele in un sito web o in un wiki.

Tenendo presente che volendo il sito c'é già e il wiki anche non dovrebbe essere troppo complicato... a patto di avere quancuno che si metta a tradurre il bbcode in html e/o wiki.

----------

## midall

quoto un mio howto non inserito nei post-ultimissimi

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=243878&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=dvd9+dvd5

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Personalmente credo che per migliorare la consultazione sarebbe meglio mettele in un sito web o in un wiki.

 

Questo sicuramente solo che ci vorra' ancora un po' di tempo e devo scrivere uno script che converta da bbcode a ewiki.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *midall wrote:*   

> quoto un mio howto non inserito nei post-ultimissimi

 

Done!

----------

## gaffiere

più che un tips vero e proprio è l'estensione/conferma di un tip contenuto in http://wiki.gentoo-portage.com/TIP_Index.

anche con xdm è possibile avere uno screensaver in background al login.

il post è questo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=262251

see ya

----------

## croot

Vorrei dare un suggerimento, spero sia utile e ben accetto.

Quando i "Post utilissimi" vengono aggiornati, si potrebbe indicare la sezione o le sezioni aggiornate con un asterisco o con un   :Exclamation:  o anche un    :Arrow:  , cosicchè uno sa dove andare a cercare per gli aggiornamenti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questo va bene ma quando poi togliere il segno?

----------

## croot

ammazza che velocità!

il segno si puo togliere all'update successivo.

Se ovviamente l'update successivo riaggiorna la stessa sezione il segno rimane.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Oppure si potrebbe mettere la data

----------

## croot

si, anche... 

tuttavia io tengo d'occhio la data sul subject, quando vedo che cambia vado a controllare, va da se che la data dell'ultima cosa aggiornata è la medesima del topic, quindi magari un segno giallo è più sintetico e visivamente più veloce da individuare di una data. Però con una data puoi tenere d'occhio anche le altre sezioni..

Non so, ci sono pro e contro in entrambe le soluzioni.

Oppure farei una cosa tipo: segno giallo sulla prima pagina e data accanto (o sotto) ai link all'interno delle sezioni. In questo modo anche le persone che frequentano più saltuariamente il forum possono controllare ciò che si sono perse anche se non sono recentissime.

Comunque senza fare un trattato si puo benissimo mettere la data accanto ad ogni sezione e abbiamo risolto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vediamo che ne pensano gli altri

----------

## croot

Asssolutamente d'accordo    :Very Happy: 

----------

## xoen

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Oppure si potrebbe mettere la data

 

Scusate ma PhpBB segnalerà un giorno anche quando un topic è stato modificato?

Comunque se ho capito bene, potreste risolvere rispondendo al topic magari con un messaggio tipo "Ultima modifica : $DATA", così essendo che c'è un nuovo messaggio il topic verrà evidenziato di conseguenza.

PS: Non so se ho capito bene qual'era il *problema* (Cioè far notare che si è apportata una modifica).

----------

## luna80

secondo me il fatto di mettere un sibolo è una bella idea,...ma anche quella della data non è da sottovalutare!...l'accoppiata simbolo-data sarebbe perfetto.

se posso dire un'altra mia opinione è che per come è la situazione al momento, io preferisco come sono messe le sezioni "HOWTO", "TIPS" e "TOOL" rispetto a quella delle "FAQ". Quella delle "FAQ"  è meno immediata, preferisco avere una pagina unica con tutto (come "HOWTO" e gli altri), magari soltanto divisa in sezioni. Credo che sia molto più nitida. Se poi si decidi di usare davvero il sistema dei simboli è molto meglio avere una pagina unica per tutto , almeno immediatamente si vedono gli update e le new entry.

Come ripeto questo è solo il mio parere, la cosa può essere molto soggettiva!  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## mouser

[edit]

ho cancellato il testo perche' avevo suggerito un howto gia' presente  :Rolling Eyes: 

Avevo guardato per bene prima di postare, ma mi era proprio sfuggito  :Embarassed: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## fraido

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Personalmente credo che per migliorare la consultazione sarebbe meglio mettele in un sito web o in un wiki. 
> 
> Questo sicuramente solo che ci vorra' ancora un po' di tempo e devo scrivere uno script che converta da bbcode a ewiki.

 

Premetto che non me ne intendo moltissimo, ma navigando ho visto che installando ewiki viene chiesto se si vuole installare anche il markup emulator che emula tra gli altri il BBCode. 

Spero d'essere stato utile.

ciao 

fraido

----------

## akiross

Tra i post utilissimi, si puo' mettere un link ad un thread con i giochi per linux?

Mi sembrava ci fosse, ma non l'ho trovato  :Neutral: 

Grazie

----------

## Cazzantonio

intendi questo?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-252187-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-giochi-start-125.html

Non saprei.... è davvero parecchio OT... Semmai potrebbe essere utile per ridurre il numero di ot sui giochi... ok proviamo   :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

Si quello... ma insomma mi sembra rientri come post utile  :Very Happy:  alla fine quelli interessati ai giochi possono guardare quello  :Razz: 

Difatti ho cercato quello anziche' aprire un thread per dire "ho trovato un bel gioco per linux"  :Very Happy: 

Vedi che bravo che sono? User modello  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Visto che il 3d originale era nato come una sorta di contest mensile potremmo anche noi far sì che questi 3d durino giusto il necessario, e poi vengan chiusi. 12 3d son meglio di uno dal 120 pagine...Non credete?

//EDIT: [dopo il lavoro di collage di gutter] Si sta parlando di come gestire 3d molto lunghi, nello specifico quello relativo agli screenshot di proprio desktop

----------

## Ic3M4n

nel forum internazionale solitamente splittano il thread alla 30ima pagina, chiudono il thread originale e continuano sul nuovo. credo che come soluzione sia la migliore. se fosse come dici tu avremmo attualmente 33 post sugli screenshot (da giu-03 ad oggi) ognuno con 1 -2 pagine di screen, non mi sembra il massimo. al max potremmo farne uno per ogni anno.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Si ma veno fuori cmq troppe pagine da leggersi tutte.

Rilancio   :Smile:   : 1 3d a trimestre, 4 all'anno. Agili da gestire e leggere e non troppo frequenti [così da nn gravare eccessivamente sui mod]. O eventualmente semestrale, ma non oltre , altrimenti uno non li legge nemmeno IMVHO.

L'andamento del passato 3d è stato questo

6-03 12-03 -> 9 pp

1-04 6-04 -> 7pg

7-04 12-04 -> 8pg

1-05 6-05 -> 7pg

7-05 12-05 -> 7pg

----------

## gutter

Ho fatto uno split di questo topic ed un merge carpiato in questo  :Wink: 

Tutte le proposte di miglioramento e/o critiche e/o versamento tangenti ai moderatori dovrebbero andare in questo Topic.

EDIT: s/veramento/versamento   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Tutte le proposte di miglioramento e/o critiche e/o veramento tangenti ai moderatori dovrebbero andare in questo Topic.

 

Non accetto nessun veramento  :Exclamation: 

Solo bonifici bancari, eventualmente posso attrezzarmi con una PostePay o un conto PayPal  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Dici  uno a trimestre? Semmai si potrebbe fare ogni semestre... tipo uno si crea nelle vacanze di natale e uno si crea a fine giugno / inizio luglio... se si prende per abitudine (magari noi mods facciamoci un post sticky dove tenere queste date in bella vista) penso sia sufficiente...

P.S. odio contraddire gutter ma c'era questo thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-229952-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

linkato anche in fondo alle linee guida per i suggerimenti.... visto che questo è per discutere dei subforum io splitterei tutto in quello...   :Wink: 

P.P.S. magari si potrebbe mettere anche sticky... che ne dite?

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non accetto nessun veramento 
> 
> Solo bonifici bancari, eventualmente posso attrezzarmi con una PostePay o un conto PayPal 

 

Quale veramento  :Cool:  ?

----------

## Luca89

Uppo per suggerire una piccola modifica alle linee guida:

Dopo questa parte:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     * Usate il BBCode - Il BBCode puï¿½ rendere il post piï¿½ leggibile, il che non fa male. Usare il bbcode aumenta la possibilitï¿½ che qualcuno decida di leggere il vostro post e quindi di aiutarvi.
> 
> 

 

Aggiungere un altro sottopunto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Non rendete illeggibile il thread, se eventuali file di log o file di configurazione che volete postare sono troppo lunghi provate a levare i commenti con questo comando:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Onip

ottima idea

----------

## Cazzantonio

stiamo valutando la cosa   :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

Up che smuove un bel pò di polvere (attenti allergici agli acari... come me! ARGHHH [starnuti a ripetizione]   :Shocked:  )

Nelle Linee Guida (punto 2) c'è il link a http://www.gentoo-italia.net/faqman/ , che, ovviamente, è "rotto". Penso sia meglio correggere.

----------

## randomaze

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Nelle Linee Guida (punto 2) c'è il link a http://www.gentoo-italia.net/faqman/

 

Rimosso, grazie   :Cool: 

----------

## Kernel78

c'è ancora in sospeso una modifica suggerita da luca89, in pratica caldeggiare la rimozione dei commenti e delle linee vuote dai file (il 90% di quelli che postano le configurazioni del kernel o di altro ci lascia tutti i commenti rendendo illeggibile il tutto)

----------

## djinnZ

Credo che vada bene sia come tip che come suggerimento da aggiungere alle linee guida. Per fare l'up di un thread non serve aggiungere un nuovo messaggio se non si è ricevuta risposta. Basta andare in modifica, copiare il testo, cancellare il messaggio (se non ci sono risposte successive è possibile cancellare i propri messaggi), tornare nel tread ed inserire una nuova risposta (od anche cancellare il thread ma così c'è il rischio che sembri l'ennesimo post duplicato).

----------

## cloc3

il numero dei post stiky, nel forum principale è giunto a 6 (+1 per le linee guida).

alcuni di essi, però sono decisamente poco aggiornati.

potrebbe giovare un po' di pulizia?

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> il numero dei post stiky, nel forum principale è giunto a 6 (+1 per le linee guida).
> 
> alcuni di essi, però sono decisamente poco aggiornati.
> 
> potrebbe giovare un po' di pulizia?

 

il problema è che finché non esce la 2008 stabile tutti i problemi che sono in sticky sono utili a chi fa l'aggiornamento dalla 2007.

se si potesse fare in modo da raggrupparli in uno sticky solo..

----------

## cloc3

mi pare che si stia alimentando l'uso improprio del forum Risorse, pernalizando gli interventi di qualità, come quello di ic.

sarebbe forse il caso di operare qualche "moved" di riordino?

----------

